# IRL/ML Report 11/29-11/30



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

nice work ripping the trout and reds!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

big ass trout! good stuff!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome report! We tried ML on Saturday and got totally skunked. Didn't even see a fish. Was supposed to go with a guide but he bailed. Guess he had good reason with that wind!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

I have to get back down there...soon!
Nice trout........and sweet Red.......


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Those are some nice fish - i've never went up there to the top of the river before - i usually go out of haulover or bairs cove - it looks like its real shallow up there - did you go out of the ramp at scottsmoor?

Thanks


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Those are some nice fish - i've never went up there to the top of the river before - i usually go out of haulover or bairs cove - it looks like its real shallow up there - did you go out of the ramp at scottsmoor?
> 
> Thanks


Yes....I like to put in at Scottsmoor.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job! Those are some really great trout. Bet your Dad was thrilled! 

I like scottsmoor too, but last time I was there a few boats were having trouble getting off their trailers it was so low.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Nice job! Those are some really great trout. Bet your Dad was thrilled!
> 
> I like scottsmoor too, but last time I was there a few boats were having trouble getting off their trailers it was so low.


  Keeps it less crowded...


----------

